# BethC's collection



## Bethc

Hi everyone, I took some pics of my collections... I did it by color, so there are different designers mixed together...  Also, there are some bags that I have not added yet, but will.  I didn't realize I had so many...it may be time to sell some of make room for others.

Here are the browns...beige, brown, dk browns and LVs...


----------



## blew415

You have the pochette on my wishlist
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lovely!


----------



## SweetPurple

Great collection, I have the same guccisima hobo ... thanks for sharing, love your bags!


----------



## ValleyO

Love the Chanel, Fendi, and LV Babylone!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you everyone...now that my thread is up, I can add the other colors...
Blacks, pinks, purples, and blues...


----------



## Bethc

And the Reds, whites, then some of the newer bags that weren't around for the original pics...


----------



## Joke

Wow, look at the Chanel!


----------



## Bethc

Here are other Bal shots...which seems to be my newest obsession... some are also above...

I'm still missing pics of my new Gucci Joy, Gucci White SnowGlam, and Bal Pine Giant Brief...when I get a chance I'll add them...


----------



## Bethc

Joke said:


> Wow, look at the Chanel!


 
Thank you, which one?


----------



## margaritaxmix

Love your Chanels and LV's... and you have quite a Bal collection as well!


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great collection!


----------



## Bethc

I've added a few more that I've recently added to the collection...

Here's the Lilac clutch...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









And an Ocean makeup clutch...






And my Ocean work and makeup clutch together...


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I love the way you organized them by color 
Great collection!


----------



## Bay

Wow..so many pretty bags!


----------



## Florasun

Nice collection. Love that Kelly bag sitting quietly in the background!


----------



## Bethc

Florasun said:


> Nice collection. Love that Kelly bag sitting quietly in the background!




Thank you!  

I love my Kelly...my husband bought it for me a few years ago for my bday.  I hope to someday add a Birkin, maybe in Blue Jean or Raisin...


----------



## The tall one

you have a very diverse collection.


----------



## Bethc

The tall one said:


> you have a very diverse collection.


 
Thank you!  It's all of the years of living in NYC and visiting 5th/Madison Ave...


----------



## jessi5786

Ooh very well rounded and organized!  Love the color coordination!


----------



## ladybugfreckle

You have an incredible collection!!!! Love them all! Partial to the Kelly and your bbags and your chloe and...


----------



## Bethc

Thank you all so much!


----------



## SweetPurple

love love love all the Bbags and Chanels!


----------



## _so_what?

Just one word: your collection is "unbelievable"!!! WoWoWoW!!!...Where do you keep them?! I think you will have an entire wardrobe (or two!) for them!!! Terrific...


----------



## Bethc

Thank you!  I've converted one of the closets in my rather small Manhattan apt into a closet for my bags.  There are nice shevles for the smaller bags and large shelves for the totes and larger bags.

I just bought a new LV clutch in Nior, I can't remember the exact name, but I can't wait to carry it!


----------



## sep

your collection is wonderful!  thank u for sharing?


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Wow! Awesome collection!


----------



## ayla

LOVE your collection, especially the Goyard !


----------



## Lynpink

Love your LV monogram collection!!!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you everyone!  

I just wanted to add this... I was at the Gucci NYC Flagship opening and they gave out this neat bag charm on each shopping bag... it's just so cute that I put it on my Gucci Joy bag...


----------



## Couture_Girl

i loveee yur collection!

love the goyard tote, the mini pleaty and the kelly 

beatuifullll


----------



## Kiki198028

Love your Bal bag collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## marinegf

Nice collection. I love your white chanel clutch.


----------



## redcoral

Love your collection!!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you so much everyone... I'm glad to be able to share

Here are some new goodies from my trip to LV today...


----------



## LVMode

Your collection is incredible. 

I love  it.


----------



## Bethc

LVMode said:


> Your collection is incredible.
> 
> I love  it.


 
Thank you... I'm still drooling over your LV collection... I was thinking about the Pink bag all night!!


----------



## tryagain

great collection !


----------



## MzSHERRY

The black Chanels' are so classy! Also, love the bbags. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## accio sacculus

Love your collection, but I can't stop drooling over your new LV's!!!   Which bag is that - the plum vernis...???  Just gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing, BethC!


----------



## Nola

What a fabulous collection!


----------



## Bethc

wentworthsgal said:


> Love your collection, but I can't stop drooling over your new LV's!!!  Which bag is that - the plum vernis...??? Just gorgeous! Thanks for sharing, BethC!


 
Thank you all so much...  

The new LVs color is called Violette, it's this almost mettalic dark purple, absolutely gorgeous!!  My picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Dibernal

Bethc said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to add this... I was at the Gucci NYC Flagship opening and they gave out this neat bag charm on each shopping bag... it's just so cute that I put it on my Gucci Joy bag...


 

Love that cute Gucci charm!


----------



## UWangel143

they're so gorgeous! what bag is the one beside the saleya? chanel?


----------



## LVuittonLover

Bethc said:


> Thank you all so much...
> 
> The new LVs color is called Violette, it's this almost mettalic dark purple, absolutely gorgeous!! My picture doesn't do it justice.


*Is that Bellevue a PM or GM?*


----------



## Bethc

LVuittonLover said:


> *Is that Bellevue a PM or GM?*



It's a PM, just enough size and not too large for me.


----------



## Bethc

UWangel143 said:


> they're so gorgeous! what bag is the one beside the saleya? chanel?



Thank you!!

The clutch, yes it's a Chanel cavier clutch, so pretty, but I have to be really careful to keep it clean!


----------



## Bethc

Here are some new LV additions...and a pic of my handbag closet... it's works because there are pullout shelves for my cluches and bigger shelves above and on the side for bags...we're moving soon, so I'm going to have to figure this out again!  I love the 2 new clutches... I can't wait to carry them!


----------



## Bethc

Hre's my newest additions... I just couldn't resist... from Chanel a 2.55 reissue in Dark Silver and a (very) small metallic purple


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

yr bags are beautiful.....


----------



## spajunky

love your collection!!! the metallic purple chanel is sooooo cute!


----------



## bubblegumbabe

I love how you have them seperated by colour! Very organized...absoultely something I am going to consider to do with my whole closet!!!


----------



## LoVer

Your collection is awesome!  Congratulations!


----------



## peach6

gorgeous collection


----------



## Bethc

Thank you everyone!!

SpaJunky - I know, I can't wait to carry the metallic purple... I may have to plan an outing around it!  I've carried the Dark Silver one and I love it!


----------



## DamierLover

Completely smoking collection you have Beth.  I have too many favorites to mention!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you everyone...

Here is my new Pink Med flap... and one with my Black Patent from 2006...


----------



## Bethc

Pics of my new Burnt orange flap bag... and some modeling pics...


----------



## Bethc

One more addition... from LV...


----------



## bene.blackout

All amazing congrats  !


----------



## GayleLV

AHHH *plop* <---- see, that's me after falling onto the floor looking at your collection. W-O-W. you have some incredible stuff dear. that chanel looks beautiful on you and just the intense collection of them...awesome. stunning lv's too! love everything!


----------



## oceancitygirl

very lovely


----------



## Bethc

GayleLV said:


> AHHH *plop* <---- see, that's me after falling onto the floor looking at your collection. W-O-W. you have some incredible stuff dear. that chanel looks beautiful on you and just the intense collection of them...awesome. stunning lv's too! love everything!


 
   Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bethc

ok...this is it for a while I swear!!   My husband is going to kill me!

07 Vert D'eau twiggy
05 Bordeaux First
07 Blueberry First
08 BG make-up clutch


----------



## LVuittonLover

*Nice additions.  I am love the Dark Silver Reissue.*


----------



## bluefish

gorgeous collection, *bethc*! beautiful colours ... great diversity!


----------



## sngo

I love everything in your collection. Great choices!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Bethc said:


> Pics of my new Burnt orange flap bag... and some modeling pics...



Oh girl!  I'm so glad you put this up. I am an orange FREAK!  I love orange and buy everything orange that I can get my hands on, and if I weren't in pharmacy school (i.e. broke) right now I would have an orange CHANEL!  At least I can indulge myself through your pics. Absolutely gorgeous!  You go with your rockin' self and your beautiful bags!  Much love, Jess


----------



## Bethc

Thank you!!  I'm not usually and orange person, but this orange is just gorgeous!


----------



## Love LV

Gorgeous Collection!


----------



## bextasy

really like the gucci......


----------



## Bethc

bextasy said:


> really like the gucci......


 

Thank you!  Your puppy is so cute!!


----------



## earth.keeper

WOW Beth, I had no idea you had such a big collection! I'm especially fond of your Bordeaux First, the leather looks amazing! Beautiful - beautiful collection!!


----------



## Bethc

earth.keeper said:


> WOW Beth, I had no idea you had such a big collection! I'm especially fond of your Bordeaux First, the leather looks amazing! Beautiful - beautiful collection!!


 
Thank you!!

Here's my most recent... I love this color even though I thought it would be too bright in a part time...


----------



## bluefish

^^ *Bethc*! It's a beautiful addition. Congrats!


----------



## Bethc

With the addiion of my new Violet twiggy, I now have a small twiggy family...

Miss Vert D'eau 





Miss Violet twiggy






Miss Violet with Anthracite twiggy






And a yummy twiggy sandwich!


----------



## lecolquitt

Very nice collection


----------



## Bethc

Thank you everyone!!   Here are some new accesories







And my mini clutch rainbow...


----------



## cammy1

how did I miss this thread? you have an amazing collection- I esp. love your Chanels!


----------



## sunshine074

Your bags are beautiful!! You are so lucky! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Bethc

Here my most recent purchase... my HG


----------



## shyne1025

nice collection!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you so much everyone!  It has been really fun sharing all of my bags with you!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Gorgeous bags!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you!!  Unfortunately, my collection has grown way too much lately, I'm thinking of re-evaluating it...at least before the fall collections come in!


----------



## BHmommy

gorgeous AG city!!  you need to post this in the bal forum also


----------



## Celberos

OMG, I LOVE ur Chanel 2.55 collections! All of them!!! 
Do they still sell the Pink med flap? Or is that a seasonal color?? That color is to-die-for


----------



## Bethc

Celberos said:


> OMG, I LOVE ur Chanel 2.55 collections! All of them!!!
> Do they still sell the Pink med flap? Or is that a seasonal color?? That color is to-die-for


 

Thank you the Pink is a Spring 2008 color and the only place I could find the Med flap was in Chanel Hawaii, however, others her have found Jumbo pinks in other stores...


----------



## meluvs2shop

what a wonderful diverse collection! wear them in good health!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Beautiful collection !
Your Balenciaga and Chanel are especially stunning!


----------



## My Serendipity

Thanks for sharing pics of your lovely collection.


----------



## Bethc

^^ Thank you so much!!


----------



## koala09

Love your Balen collection....!!


----------



## earth.keeper

HA! Figured I'd pass by and see how much the collection has grown  

Blossoming beautifully from what I can see! Love your clutches and that AG!!


----------



## Label Addict

Great collection BethC that Chanel metallic silver is gorgeous I'm a sucker for metallics


----------



## theglamorous

Great Collection.


----------



## juicy couture jen

You have amazing taste! I love all your handbags, each one is a beautiful color.  Happy collecting!


----------



## law1005

I love your collection!!!!


----------



## flower71

I love your collection, it's so diverse and your bals are TDF!! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Bethc

Thank you so much everyone!!  I'm trying to slow down the purchases, but Fall is coming soon!!


----------



## Tasi

I love your Chanels!


----------



## Bethc

Here are some of my new additions...

Anthra clutch, Black cherry mu and Sapphire CP and then comparisons with my Bordeaux first and my Violet clutch... I know they are not exactly the same, but there are very close...


----------



## Bethc

Here's a few new additions... Chanel card cases to match my new bags...


----------



## SweetPurple

OMG Beth ~ haven't visited your thread in a while and you've added some amazing additions! I love all your Bbags! Great LV's and Chanel too!

Oooh the Violet Twiggy is yum yum yum!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you!!  I have one new non-bag/leather purchase... I am so loving these new Chanel sunnies, I wore them all over this weekend!


----------



## Bethc

A few new additions... I have sold off some of the bags that I don't wear regularly to make room...


----------



## Bethc

I made a few additions... I'm going to stop now for a while... I swear!!  Fall Act 1 - Chanel

Matte Grey 227







Metallic Navy Med Reissue tote






Metallic Dark Pink reissue 227






My 3 new bags together...


----------



## KMBS

wow 



Bethc said:


> I made a few additions... I'm going to stop now for a while... I swear!! Fall Act 1 - Chanel
> 
> Matte Grey 227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic Navy Med Reissue tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic Dark Pink reissue 227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 new bags together...


----------



## OG_Baby

Awesome collection!  BTW, is that a Longchamp tote in the first pic..the yellow bag with the brown handles?


----------



## cammy1

how did I miss such a great thread- lovin your Chanels x


----------



## Bethc

Sewon said:


> Awesome collection! BTW, is that a Longchamp tote in the first pic..the yellow bag with the brown handles?


 
Thank you!!  Yes, I had to go back to see which one you were looking at... the one on the right is a beige/tan suede Longchamps circa 2003.


----------



## Bethc

Thank you so much everyone!!

Here are my latest additions for fall... 

my Bordeaux patent GST...











And new Ruby weekender...


----------



## Bethc

My latest addition...


----------



## MissPR08

^^ that is a beautiful addition! 

Congrats on your beautiful collection!


----------



## nillacobain

I love your bags!!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you!!


----------



## Bethc

Here's my most recent addition!!    The LV Speedy Cube


----------



## scarcici

What a collection ! Love yours Balenciagas and LV .


----------



## koala09

Great collection!!..Love your Bbag.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LVLux

in addition to how georgeous the new Speedy Cube is Your Chanels are Worthy!


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

wow, a limited trocadero


----------



## Bethc

My newest additions, Coral EW flap and a pink family photo...







Pink glazed lambskin, DK pink metallic reissue, Rose fonce lambskin
Bubble gum pink pouchette, Coral EW flap


----------



## peachbaby

love your Chanels and LVs!


----------



## KDB

I love you collections...especially your Chanels.  You have really great taste!!!  Congrats and enjoy them all!!!


----------



## danae

Is the matte grey from the current season? It looks a lot like the 2005 reissue! It's my HG Chanel, I'm so jealous!


Bethc said:


> I made a few additions... I'm going to stop now for a while... I swear!!  Fall Act 1 - Chanel
> 
> Matte Grey 227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic Navy Med Reissue tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic Dark Pink reissue 227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 new bags together...


----------



## Bethc

^^ yes, from Fall Act 1.  It's a little lighter than 2005, and it doesn't have the burgundy inside, but it is close!


----------



## bluefish

You've got _such_ a gorgeous collection! thanks for sharing.


----------



## cuteangel7777

beth 
love ur collection!
can we see the patent green now?


----------



## miss_white_lily

Stunning collection!!!


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Love your balenciagas!!


----------



## Bethc

cuteangel7777 said:


> beth
> love ur collection!
> can we see the patent green now?


 
Thank you!  But I don't have a patent green bag?


----------



## Bethc

Some new additions from Hermes...

My new Gold Birkin..















My H rainbow...






My new cashmere shawl... Tohu Bohu - Sapin


----------



## Julide

Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## Bethc

A few new additions...


----------



## vikianderson

*you have a fabulous collection *Beth* ~ i  all your choices *


----------



## bagladyseattle

Wow, I absolutely love your collection!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ladyhermes

A very nice collection, love your black Kelly!


----------



## ch33klet

OMG! you have an amazing collection! i love every single piece of your chanel collection!


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

Nice collection, love your Kelly=)


----------



## May22

Your collection is so amazing... many gorgeous bags, esp C & H bags


----------



## Bethc

Updated to add the Chanel NY Mobile Art bags 10/18/08...

Red/coral patent med/large w/gold hw













DK Navy patent jumbo w/silver hw


----------



## louis fanatic

i just came here to drool on the red patent again. i will follow it where ever it goes cause its got my


----------



## ADYKCJA

Beth,  What made you choose silver hw for your MA Navy over gh.  I als got the coral and have both navies on hold.  Cannot decide which hw to choose.  I hear that gh is more limited but I just love the sh on Navy.  Thanks.


----------



## Bethc

^^ I'm a silver hardware person in general so I just bought the one I liked.

The silver hardware is shiny whereas the gold hardware is matte like the gold.  They are both gorgeous!


----------



## ADYKCJA

Thanks,

I am a silver person also, and I really love the Navy with sh.  I will call my SA on Monday.  We are going to be twins on MA bags.  How exciting!

BTW, your collection is so cool!  Good taste!


----------



## shoegirl1975

You have a beautiful collection! I love your LV's and Chanels!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jaded81

Fab collection Bethc!!!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you everyone!!

Here are my 2 new H goodies - 2 CDC bracelets
Black croc and Rouge VIF leather - both w/palladium hardware


----------



## Bethc

Here's my newest addition... Miss Rouge Garrance Clemence 
This may be my last purchase for a while


----------



## mikatee

I absolutely adore your new Chanel purchases.
Patent clutches 


Nice collection!


----------



## meneednewpurse

I love your very diverse collection!


----------



## Bethc

Kelly Pochette in Ardoise swift


----------



## fufu

i'm loving your kelly pochette, so pretty.


----------



## Bethc

^^ Thank you!

Here's my little H clutch collection... a Prune Kelly Cut PHW in box, a KP in Ardoise in Swift PHW, and Rouge VIF Jige in box...


----------



## Celberos

Totally-in-love with ur Coral Chanel flap! 
Love ur bags' taste!


----------



## Bethc

Happy Holidays everyone!!  It's been a while since I posted my new purchases... 

Here are my two new pre-loved Barenia H babies...a Miss Evelyn PM and Miss Trim...


----------



## tiffanystar

Wow, what a beautiful collection. Great to have a good variety of styles.


----------



## KMBS

Your collection is TDF!!! Wow


----------



## Bethc

^^ Thank you so much!!  Here are my latest additions, not bags, but still Hermes...

Orange croc cdc and barenia...






And the entire collection...






orange croc, barenia, blue breighton croc,etrusque croc, black croc - all PHW


----------



## w.y.h

^^ Waowwww, Beautiful collection ! Congratulations ! I didn't know CDC bracelet comes in barenia leather too.


----------



## Elsie87

What a lovely and colourful collection! 

Fab!


----------



## soul2squeeze

What a stunning, colorful and versatile collection! You have so many different colors, styles, shapes and brands that there's definitely a bag for any occasion!


----------



## artsydoll

like thedark browns


----------



## xiaoxiao

OMG *BethC*, I didn't realize you are a true handbag collector!!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you!!!   The CDC in Barenia is just yummy, I have such a hard time choosing which to wear!


----------



## Ilgin

Your Bal collection is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you!!  I haven't checked here in a while.

My collection has changed pretty dramatically in the past year.  I've sold about 1/2 of my collection.  Mostly because I wasn't carrying them, there were just too many and to make room for some new ones... I will try to take pics of my current collection when I have some down time.


----------



## apolloniac14

where do you sell the bags that you don't want anymore?


----------



## Bethc

I sell them on consignment.


----------



## apolloniac14

in a store or online? because i am in the NYC area and i would love to find out where you sell the ones you no longer want


----------



## pepsimax

Wow! Love your collection!!!
The collier de chien,hermes bags,and chanels.....


----------



## Bethc

Attached is my latest addition the LV African Queen in Purple...










http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=678881&d=1234737332


----------



## pmc

Hi Bethc!
  I just now found this!!! How fun to see all of your bags!! What a great collection! Thanks for sharing. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Bethc

Hi, I haven't posted my new bags in a while, but I had to add my new Prune Birkin w/Rose Shocking interior!! 











 And then a pic of my three birkins, Ms. Prune Fjord, Ms. Gold Togo and Ms. Rouge Garrance Clemence


----------



## LegallyChestnut

OMG, these birkins... and Chanels... and Bals are amazing.  Congratulations on your collection and please post more!


----------



## Lady Moe

Wonderful collection!  Love all the lovely Chanels!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Fantastic collection Bethc!!!! I am loving your chanels, LV and of course your impecable birkin selection including the SO!!! Such a perfect collection!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Wow, only just found this thread and I love your diverse collection.

You don't seem to favour one particularly designer either which is really nice to see, although it looks like your favourites must be LV, Chanel, Balenciaga and Hermes.


----------



## mighty1911

in love with your goyard's bag


----------



## LVandBaby

omg you have such a huge and diversed collection! can I live in your closet?


----------



## Bethc

Thank you sooo much everyone!  

Actually, I need to take new pics.  A lot of the bags in the first pics have since been sold to make room for others.  I do buy from many different designers, I recently developed a Hermes "H" addiction- I don't have to tell you how deadly that can be for your credit cards!!


----------



## iluvmandarins

Your thread is so much better than watching TV or looking thru Vogue! That was great...Thanks for posting! 
Congrats on a beautiful collection!


----------



## Bethc

^^ Thank you!!

Here are my recent additions, my Fall Act 1 Grey Maxi and my Cruise 09 Red Jumbo


----------



## Alice1979

You have an amazing collection. Love your Bals and Birkins. Your Chanels are gorgeous. Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## Kandi

Fantastic collection Bethc; I love all of the choices there is so much variety and beauty.   Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## bunnieskin

what a great collections


----------



## suzini

wow! wow! wow!
love your bag collections. 
your grey maxi and red jumbo are gorgeous.
love your burkins too!
show us more!!!!!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you everyone!

Here are my most recent additions... 2 new Kelly Pouchettes

Rouge H - Matte Lizard GHW






Fuschia Ostrich PHW


----------



## airborne

No words to describe...Jeeeez! 

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you!


----------



## Cari284

Your collection is absolutely amazing! Congratulations to you


----------



## Bethc

I haven't updated in a while, but here are my newest additions... 

LV Eden Neo in Peche and the Rose Vernis Alma PM... also a little  Bunny coin purse hopped into the bag before I left...


----------



## birkel

bethc what a collection we share the trompe but truly that kelly pochette in that color i just cant expalain how long i have looked for this bag !!!!!!!


----------



## Bethc

Here's an updated pic of my LV wallets/CPs...


----------



## Bethc

Thanks Birkel!  Which KP - the Red or Fuschia?


----------



## vanessamcqueen

Love your new LV Eden Neo in Peche


----------



## notoriousliz

Beautiful collection!


----------



## joojoo

Great collection.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CMM

Amazing collection! You have great taste.


----------



## Bethc

Thank you so much everyone!!

Just two more LV additions.... I always wanted a lock-it in Verone and since they retired the color, I HAD to get it!


----------



## Bethc

Just wanted to add some of my new jewelry additions... unfortunately, jewelry is more expensive and addicting than bags!! 

Here's my recent Cartier and VCA additions...


----------



## Bethc

And my RG/WG rolex with diamond markers....


----------



## pearlisthegurl

love the ring! great new additions!


----------



## Bethc

Thanks!!

Here are 2 of my favorite watches (in rotation with the rolex)...my Black J12 w/Emerald markers and my Cartier Tank...


----------



## yeliab

Extensive!  I see a lot of unique LV pieces!!  Drool worthy!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Seems you have a little bit of everything!  Great collection.


----------



## Bethc

Thanks everyone!!

And now for something different... a new tote for summer... Goyard Lt blue (color name Riviera, I think?) St Louis GM


----------



## Bethc

I had to share my newest additions to my Suhali family...  Le Essential and pouchette in Blanc   I love this color too!


----------



## **Chanel**

I just found this thread, my goodness, what a collection and it has grown so fast !
I love a lot of things in your collection, all the H. stuff, the Chanels, the LV bunny coin purse and you have two LV clutches that are on my wishlist, I love these ! I want to go to the Sex and the City 2 premiere and these clutches are just perfect for that .














Thank you for sharing all the eye candy and enjoy your beautiful collection .


----------



## Bethc

My latest addition, White St Louis GM, with a B for Beth in hot pink and purple...


----------



## muzzket

oooh!! the personalization is so cool- you have such a fantastic collection


----------



## kiska80

WOW!!! I am drooling over your collection!
You can start your own bag, borrow, or steal store...  Lucky Girl!


----------



## vsajouy

love every single piece of your collection


----------



## More bags

Stunning collection - I love the variety and colour!  Thank you for sharing the pics.


----------



## Bethc

Thanks Ladies!!

Kiska80 - that's too funny, somewher my husband's head just exploded!!


----------



## Miki56

Love your Ocean work and makeup clutch.


----------



## Bethc

Thanks Miki!

Here are some non-bag purchases, but stll LV...

The new Sprouse scarves for fall   It's been so hot here in NYC, but I can't wait to wear them!!

They are the Bleu spray, Rose spray, Grey...


----------



## shop781

wow, amazing collection!!!


----------



## sbelle

Beautiful things!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bethc

Just a quick update... I've recently started using WOCs....

I have 4 now... black caviar ghw, silver lamb, red patent, and purple w/a little Chanel jacket on it!


----------



## teagirl1

lovely collection. congrats


----------



## hannahsophia

just love your collection! the woc with the chanel jacket is adorable!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

This has to be one of the most refined, cohesive collections I have ever laid my eyes on!  I an dying for every piece..


----------



## Bethc

Thanks so much ladies!  Happy Holidays!


----------



## SamanthaM

Love-Love-Love-Beautiful Collection!

Just showed my Hubby your pieces and which one he can get me for my Bday!


----------



## *Silk*

Gorgeous collection! I LOVE your beige bags! Especially the Chanel one...


----------



## Luxe Diva

What a fabulous collection you have!!!


----------



## missgiannina

gorgeous collection


----------



## ijustloveLVbags

great collection you have there


----------



## anisia1982

Love your collection. It's huge!


----------



## girl12532

Love the varieties of colors! Amazing collection!


----------



## zjajkj

Love your Bal collection (very colorful).


----------



## swisshera

you got a HUGE collections - of nice bags! Jealous!


----------



## galex101404

Beth.. wow.. your collection is absolutely STUNNING!!! Now all we need is for your gorgeous Celine bags to be posted  Congrats and Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## The tall one

PRETTY!!


----------



## Aluxe

great collection!


----------



## jovie

LOVE the Bal's--the ocean color is so incredibly pretty!!!


----------



## Sugarae2000

Beautiful collection!!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you so much ladies!!  

I'm hoping to have a new one to share today... My new Sac Louis


----------



## FisherGossip

Great collection...I love your colors.  You love Balenciaga?  I do not have one...you seem to favor it.  What is the attraction to the same style in many colors?  I would like to get one too just wondering if it is a great bag to use too.


----------



## Bethc

FisherGossip said:


> Great collection...I love your colors.  You love Balenciaga?  I do not have one...you seem to favor it.  What is the attraction to the same style in many colors?  I would like to get one too just wondering if it is a great bag to use too.



Thank you!  I do have a few Bals, though I have sold a few in the past years, but i probably have more LVs and Chanel, and of course my birkins are my Luvs!


----------



## Bethc

Just to add a few recent additions...

Lt Bronze 227, Black/denim mini, Chanel Ombre Mademoisell, Leopard mini, LV SC Cobalt w/Jack & Lucie


----------



## Bethc

A few non-bag purchases...

Black lizzie CDC, Mikonos Blue Lizzie CDC and my Rose gold CDC with my Love bracelets...


​


----------



## Bethc

And my final purchase for 2011, that came just yesterday after ordering it 13 months ago (and cancelling it), but it came anyway!

My new Sac Louis!!!


----------



## specme

Your collection is to die for ! I don't know what I'm drooling over more ! The Birkins, love bracelet and Celine with the pony hair !!!  Love it all !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Yay!!! Beth I looooove all of your new additions!!!  I see u decided to grab the SL after all.....

I wish I could come to NYC and go shopping with you!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I die 



Bethc said:


> Hi, I haven't posted my new bags in a while, but I had to add my new Prune Birkin w/Rose Shocking interior!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a pic of my three birkins, Ms. Prune Fjord, Ms. Gold Togo and Ms. Rouge Garrance Clemence


----------



## Bethc

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yay!!! Beth I looooove all of your new additions!!!  I see u decided to grab the SL after all.....
> 
> I wish I could come to NYC and go shopping with you!!!!!



Thank you!  Please come to NYC, any time!


----------



## livethelake

I *LOVE* this bag...

You have such great taste Beth!!!


----------



## Kellbell77

That Sac Louis in the Brown Leather makes me just want to reach out and touch it.  I can only imagine how amazing it is!!!!  I would die for that bag!!!!  Your collection is gorgeous.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Beth, I just spent the last half hour drooling and marveling through your collection!! I am a LV lover too, and you have SUCH special pieces. Those scarves are lovely, and of course you know how much I am drooling over all your amazing Hermes goodies. And then the jewelry!! I could keep rambling on and on about how much I love everything. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Bethc

livethelake said:


> I *LOVE* this bag...
> 
> You have such great taste Beth!!!



Awe, thank you!  I always think you have the best taste!



Kellbell77 said:


> That Sac Louis in the Brown Leather makes me just want to reach out and touch it.  I can only imagine how amazing it is!!!!  I would die for that bag!!!!  Your collection is gorgeous.



Thank you, the Sac Louis is a really nice bag...if you ever have the opportunity, get it!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Beth, I just spent the last half hour drooling and marveling through your collection!! I am a LV lover too, and you have SUCH special pieces. Those scarves are lovely, and of course you know how much I am drooling over all your amazing Hermes goodies. And then the jewelry!! I could keep rambling on and on about how much I love everything. Gorgeous!!



Thank you so much!  I'm still lusting after your Lagoon birkin and the yellow Chanel!  I also love the pics of Misto!! :doggie:


----------



## More bags

Bethc said:


> Just to add a few recent additions...
> 
> Lt Bronze 227, Black/denim mini, Chanel Ombre Mademoisell, Leopard mini, LV SC Cobalt w/Jack & Lucie



Congratulations on your Sac Louis - it looks fantastic on you! I especially like your Lt Bronze 227 and Cobalt SC. Thanks for sharing your droolworthy collection. Which bags are you using most frequently/which are your favourites? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bethc

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your Sac Louis - it looks fantastic on you! I especially like your Lt Bronze 227 and Cobalt SC. Thanks for sharing your droolworthy collection. Which bags are you using most frequently/which are your favourites? Thanks for sharing.



Thank you!  Honestly, I try to use most of my bags, I change bags a lot!

The bags that I use most often are - my Ebene NF GM, Chanel black caviar GST,  Goyard St Louis, and Prune birkin, I mostly use them for work.  The Sac Louis is going to be at the top soon, its been with me almost every minute since I picked it up!

My other favorites that don't get as much use because they are smaller, but still favorites - Indigo Kelly, Red caviar Jumbo, Cobalt SC and my 2005 Black 2.55 reissue.


----------



## JuliaD89

Omg such an amazing collection! Major congrats!


----------



## akasza

celine is the perfect one! congrats


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

This collection is just to die for. Loving the new additions.


----------



## Lvtricia

I'm newly obsessed with balenciaga as well, stunning!!


----------



## ivonna

Gorgeous collection! love your Chanel and your all your Balenciaga!


----------



## marina230

I can not stop admiring you collection! What a great taste you have! Keep updating us with your beauties.
Thanks you for sharing with all of us!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you for you wonderful comments, I love being able to share my collections with other people!

Here's a few new additions -  my Chanel French purse and card holder, both in Fuschia and then my 2 new Epi Almas Yellow and Amante


----------



## Bethc

My newest addition Mini luggage in Coquelet  

It was so warm in NYC today, it felt like Spring!


----------



## Bagaddicted77

Love ur LV collection


----------



## Bethc

My new clic clacs... prune, rose pagoda, Lin....


----------



## Bethc

Bagaddicted77 said:


> Love ur LV collection



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bethc

It's so nice in NYC today I can't believe it/s January!!  Heres a pic of my WG/Turq 20 motif with my LV blue spray stole...


----------



## 40beauty

Bethc said:
			
		

> Thank you for you wonderful comments, I love being able to share my collections with other people!
> 
> Here's a few new additions -  my Chanel French purse and card holder, both in Fuschia and then my 2 new Epi Almas Yellow and Amante



Love the Almas!!!!!!! You go Girl!!


----------



## dlynn

Bethc said:


> My new clic clacs... prune, rose pagoda, Lin....



I love these...I only have the white/silver one. I love all of your colors!


----------



## More bags

Bethc said:


> My new clic clacs... prune, rose pagoda, Lin....



Passing through your thread again, I love the diversity and choices you've made. Thanks for sharing the pics. These bracelets are so pretty. Congratulations on all of your recent additions.


----------



## Bethc

40beauty said:
			
		

> Love the Almas!!!!!!! You go Girl!!



Thank you!  The yellow and the Amande colors are so amazing, but I really like all of the new rainbow colors!




			
				dlynn said:
			
		

> I love these...I only have the white/silver one. I love all of your colors!



Thank you!  I love the white and with all of your white bags, it's perfect!




			
				More bags said:
			
		

> Passing through your thread again, I love the diversity and choices you've made. Thanks for sharing the pics. These bracelets are so pretty. Congratulations on all of your recent additions.



Thank you!  I love sharing my new babies with everyone!


----------



## Bethc

I can't believe I bought another Celine mini, but I've really wanted a white bag after seeing Dlynn's fabulous collection and I just fell in love with this today...


----------



## Bethc

I went to visit the new Celine boutique and up I thought I'd just ask...  And they said Yes!!

Here's my new croc embossed Phantom!!

P


----------



## Bethc

My new phantom with my black/denim mini for comparison


----------



## Louboufan

Bethc said:


> Thank you for you wonderful comments, I love being able to share my collections with other people!
> 
> Here's a few new additions - my Chanel French purse and card holder, both in Fuschia and then my 2 new Epi Almas Yellow and Amante


So Jealous! I and my sisters want the Epi Alma in the Amante.


----------



## Bagaddicted77

Bethc said:


> Thank you so much!!



U're welcome


----------



## lalala555

wow awesome collection! i loved everything!


----------



## lalala555

OH MY GOD I JUST SCROLLED UP TO SEE YOUR CELINE BAGS!!! I am sooo jealous!!!


----------



## dlynn

Beth, on the amante alma...does it look tiffany blue or more green? 
I keep seeing different photos and it looks differentin every one. I really love it, but I heard they were already sold out in the us and it will be awhile before they get any more in. Im dying to see IRL.


----------



## Bethc

dlynn said:
			
		

> Beth, on the amante alma...does it look tiffany blue or more green?
> I keep seeing different photos and it looks differentin every one. I really love it, but I heard they were already sold out in the us and it will be awhile before they get any more in. Im dying to see IRL.



It is definitely green, like pistachio ice cream color.  There were only a few stores that got them for the launch and 57th st only had 5, but I'm sure they'll release more.


----------



## Bethc

lalala555 said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD I JUST SCROLLED UP TO SEE YOUR CELINE BAGS!!! I am sooo jealous!!!



Thank you 2 times!

I am so loving Celine right now!


----------



## joa71

Bethc said:


> It is definitely green, like pistachio ice cream color.  There were only a few stores that got them for the launch and 57th st only had 5, but I'm sure they'll release more.


nice !!!


----------



## designerdiva40

Wow Beth your collection is lovely, I can't wait to get my first Celine Mini Luggage which should be here any day....YAY, my favourite is you leopard Celine, how I wish I could find one of those its TDF


----------



## Bethc

designerdiva40 said:


> Wow Beth your collection is lovely, I can't wait to get my first Celine Mini Luggage which should be here any day....YAY, my favourite is you leopard Celine, how I wish I could find one of those its TDF



Thank you!!  Take a look at the Celine finds thread, I think there was a leopard @ Ann's, if you're interested!


----------



## designerdiva40

Bethc said:


> Thank you!!  Take a look at the Celine finds thread, I think there was a leopard @ Ann's, if you're interested!



I would love one sweetie but after 5 new bags so far I think my DH would literally kill me lol, I'm hoping to get my first Celine tomorrow or Monday it's on it's way to me & at the old price..... Yay


----------



## Bethc

A few new Celine additions. 
souris mini
Pink trio 
Pink/orange pouch


----------



## Nola

Love everything! Congrats on a fabulous collection!


----------



## Bethc

Nola said:
			
		

> Love everything! Congrats on a fabulous collection!



Thank you!!


----------



## Bethc

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> Wow Beth your collection is lovely, I can't wait to get my first Celine Mini Luggage which should be here any day....YAY, my favourite is you leopard Celine, how I wish I could find one of those its TDF



Thank you!  Which one did you get??  You'll have to post pics!


----------



## Bethc

My newest additions... 
WG Cartier Love necklace from DH for Valentine's Day...
New today from Sophia Coppola PM in Turquoise... I totally love this new color, it is SO yummy!!!


----------



## CHANEL LOVER5

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to add some of my new jewelry additions... unfortunately, jewelry is more expensive and addicting than bags!!
> 
> Here's my recent Cartier and VCA additions...


That ring is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

WOW I was pretty much done with LV but your bag is drawing me bag - beautiful!


----------



## hunniesochic

Your collection is amazing!!!


----------



## Bethc

CHANEL LOVER5 said:
			
		

> That ring is AMAZING!!!



Thank you!!  It's my favorite, I wear it every day! 




			
				Lady Chinadoll said:
			
		

> WOW I was pretty much done with LV but your bag is drawing me bag - beautiful!



Thank you! The new one?  The turquios is really amazing!  If you can find one, do it!!




			
				hunniesochic said:
			
		

> Your collection is amazing!!!



Thank you for letting me share it!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Bethc said:
			
		

> My newest additions...
> WG Cartier Love necklace from DH for Valentine's Day...
> New today from Sophia Coppola PM in Turquoise... I totally love this new color, it is SO yummy!!!



It's so beautiful I just want to stroke it!


----------



## Bethc

my Celine Souris  and Coquelicot mini luggages


----------



## bloggingbeauty

Totally in love with all your bags!


----------



## Bethc

Hi, I thought I'd post pics of my collection. 

Chanels w/bows and chain sides
LV - spring 12 w/crystals on the edges
LV - Damier sides
YSL 
Prada


----------



## Bethc

And my Tom Fords

Emmeline - black/grey
Jennifer - black/black
Clemence - brown/brown
Callae - brown/purple brown 
Charles - black


----------



## Bethc

bloggingbeauty said:
			
		

> Totally in love with all your bags!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bethc

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> It's so beautiful I just want to stroke it!



Thank you, I love the color!!


----------



## sjunky13

Beth great thread!!! I am oogling your Guerlain palettes in your cube! Haha.

Love the new LV. That will look gorgeous with your Turquoise VCA


----------



## Bethc

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> Beth great thread!!! I am oogling your Guerlain palettes in your cube! Haha.
> 
> Love the new LV. That will look gorgeous with your Turquoise VCA



Thank you!  I love the turquoise bag!

I didn't even realize they were in the!  It's a good thing I don't try to do a make-up collection thread, that could take a few weeks!


----------



## Gypsy Joker

I love  you collection!


----------



## Bethc

I couldn't resist just "one more pair"... From the new Chanel collection, the pattern looks like tweed...


----------



## Bethc

Gypsy Joker said:
			
		

> I love  you collection!



Thank you!


----------



## Bethc

Celine black sunnies, I'm not sure what the style name is...


----------



## alkayed

Bethc said:


> Celine black sunnies, I'm not sure what the style name is...



Lovely sunglasses


----------



## Bethc

Today, I purchased 2 new bags, my 1st Diors, both Lady Diors  

The 1st is apparently from the summer show and 2nd is a new color called violine.


----------



## Bethc

alkayed said:
			
		

> Lovely sunglasses



Thank you!!


----------



## CC Interlock

Amazing collection! The last 2 ladies are stunning. Congrats.


----------



## Thecoordinator1

Superior Collection


----------



## <3_Dior

Wow, you must have one of the most extensive and diverse collections on tpf! Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## Bethc

My pink trio and bicolor card case, going out or the 1st time


----------



## Bethc

CC Interlock said:
			
		

> Amazing collection! The last 2 ladies are stunning. Congrats.






			
				Thecoordinator1 said:
			
		

> Superior Collection






			
				<3_Dior said:
			
		

> Wow, you must have one of the most extensive and diverse collections on tpf! Looking forward to more updates!



Thank you!!  I try to update when I can.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Bethc said:
			
		

> Thank you for you wonderful comments, I love being able to share my collections with other people!
> 
> Here's a few new additions -  my Chanel French purse and card holder, both in Fuschia and then my 2 new Epi Almas Yellow and Amante



I love the Amante color! Is this the MM size or pm size? Congrats!!


----------



## Bethc

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> I love the Amante color! Is this the MM size or pm size? Congrats!!



Thanks!  I love the color too!  I don't think it's either size, it's not as small as the BB or as large as the MM.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Bethc said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I love the color too!  I don't think it's either size, it's not as small as the BB or as large as the MM.



It's the pm size then, most of the Epi alma ate in this size, I like the MM size. I wonder if they will do a MM size in Electric Amande.


----------



## Bethc

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> It's the pm size then, most of the Epi alma ate in this size, I like the MM size. I wonder if they will do a MM size in Electric Amande.



They did have the mm size in every color @ LV 57th st when they first came out, but I haven't seen any there in a few months.


----------



## Bethc

My Turquoise SC with my black MC make-up... I love the way they go together


----------



## **Chanel**

Just came back to have another look since it has been a while that I've visited this thread. Congratulations on all your new purchases, *Beth*! 
I really like the SC bag in your avatar. How do you like the quality of it and does it hold it's shape? The turqoise one is really nice as well btw, you have such a nice collection with a lot of variation !


----------



## Bethc

**Chanel** said:
			
		

> Just came back to have another look since it has been a while that I've visited this thread. Congratulations on all your new purchases, Beth!
> I really like the SC bag in your avatar. How do you like the quality of it and does it hold it's shape? The turqoise one is really nice as well btw, you have such a nice collection with a lot of variation !



Thank you!  I have the SC in the cobalt as well, they really are gorgeous, functional bags.


----------



## Bethc

More of the new Cherry SC, with turquoise and cobalt...


----------



## Bethc

And a gift... I had 2 of the most recent globes, but never the Alma, I almost bought one on eBay, but never did.   Somehow, my wonderful SA found one for me!!!  Here's all 3.


----------



## Bethc

A bag that's a little departure from my normal style, but I've always wanted one!


----------



## inget

Amazing collection!!! Very beautiful purses.


----------



## Serina

WOW! Am sooo jealous of the SC bags... especially all of them

Enjoy! You have amazing taste!!


----------



## MrsBelling

Wow BethC!!! absolutely gorgeous! I love how you combine the bright LV Multicolore cosmetic bag with your LV in Turqouise, you have great taste


----------



## Love Of My Life

lovely....


----------



## Bethc

inget said:


> Amazing collection!!! Very beautiful purses.


 
Thank you!



Serina said:


> WOW! Am sooo jealous of the SC bags... especially all of them
> 
> Enjoy! You have amazing taste!!


 
Thank you!  The SCs are really great bags!  Perfect size and the colors are just amazing!!



MrsBelling said:


> Wow BethC!!! absolutely gorgeous! I love how you combine the bright LV Multicolore cosmetic bag with your LV in Turqouise, you have great taste


 
Thanks, I was looking for something to match it and put the MC down next to it and it just looked perfect! 



hotshot said:


> lovely....


 
Thank you!!


----------



## Bethc

My Alexander McQueen scarf collection- silks, pashminas


----------



## Bethc

And my new Michele jelly watch, love the colored markers!


----------



## inget

Awesome collection!...


----------



## Bethc

inget said:
			
		

> Awesome collection!...



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bethc

Today,I'm wearing my fuchsia gator  CDC with my pink pagoda clic clac


----------



## Bethc

My newest addition...  Sophia Coppola clutch in cherry   with matching mirror...


----------



## EllaMono

Wow Bethc! Your collections are TDF! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EllaMono

Bethc said:


> And my final purchase for 2011, that came just yesterday after ordering it 13 months ago (and cancelling it), but it came anyway!
> 
> My new Sac Louis!!!



Oh my gosh! You got the sac. Just ordered mine last month. Guess I have to wait for 13 month too


----------



## alwaysadira

I went through all 23 pages, and I love everything! With your McQueen scarves, would you say the white and black one is the most versatile? I've been eyeing one for a while.


----------



## Bethc

EllaMono said:
			
		

> Wow Bethc! Your collections are TDF! Thanks for sharing.






			
				EllaMono said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh! You got the sac. Just ordered mine last month. Guess I have to wait for 13 month too



Thank you!! Yes, I got the sac Louis in chocolate since I had just gotten my cobalt sc, and they are very close in color!  I would say at least a year,I'm not sure why LV just doesn't say that upfront and if it comes sooner, great!





			
				alwaysadira said:
			
		

> I went through all 23 pages, and I love everything! With your McQueen scarves, would you say the white and black one is the most versatile? I've been eyeing one for a while.



Thank you!!  Yes, the white/black is probably the most versatile.  I do wear a lot of black, so i use my scarves for color.  I'm embarrassed to say that I saw a pic of KK wearing the white/black one and I fell in love!  However, you have to be really careful not to get makeup on it.  I would probably have gotten the black/white one to avoid the issue.


----------



## Bethc

Some new accessories... Earrings from fall... already?!  I still haven't worn cruise yet!


----------



## jjoooo

Joke said:


> Wow, look at the Chanel!


love all your Balenciaga


----------



## Julide

Bethc said:


> My newest addition...  Sophia Coppola clutch in cherry   with matching mirror...



O.M.G.I think I may have gotten side tracked!!!That is beautiful!! Dang it!!Now I want one of these too!!!Congrats!! A beautiful colour!!!


----------



## Bethc

Julide said:
			
		

> O.M.G.I think I may have gotten side tracked!!!That is beautiful!! Dang it!!Now I want one of these too!!!Congrats!! A beautiful colour!!!



Thank you!!  It really is a gorgeous color!  The leather is so nice and yummy!


----------



## marvelyngarasi

Bethc said:


> More of the new Cherry SC, with turquoise and cobalt...



Aloha! What sizes are your Sofia Coppola's?


----------



## Bethc

marvelyngarasi said:
			
		

> Aloha! What sizes are your Sofia Coppola's?



Hi! They are all PMs.  The original size was too large for me.


----------



## hunniesochic

Bethc said:


> My newest addition...  Sophia Coppola clutch in cherry   with matching mirror...


Everything is stunning! I esp. love this wallet!


----------



## Bethc

hunniesochic said:


> Everything is stunning! I esp. love this wallet!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## wantitneedit

Bethc - I cannot believe your collection.  Truly diverse and awesome.  You have fabulous taste and thanks so much for sharing.
May i please ask which of the Celine's you prefer, i.e. Phanton vs Mini etc....?
I've just bookmarked this thread!


----------



## iluvmybags

Bethc said:


> My Alexander McQueen scarf collection- silks, pashminas



I love these two McQueen scarves!  I've been looking for the "right" one for a while now -- and these are exactly what I've been looking for!  Are these silk/cashmere, or are they cotton?  Can you tell me where you got them from?


----------



## MCF

Bethc said:


> My Turquoise SC with my black MC make-up... I love the way they go together



this color combo is so gorgeous!!


----------



## CallMeMel

I simply love your Pinks!!


----------



## inget

Amazing collection!!! Lovely bags....very trendy.


----------



## Desma

Your collection would make all three of the Kardashians jealous!


----------



## Bethc

wantitneedit said:
			
		

> Bethc - I cannot believe your collection.  Truly diverse and awesome.  You have fabulous taste and thanks so much for sharing.
> May i please ask which of the Celine's you prefer, i.e. Phanton vs Mini etc....?
> I've just bookmarked this thread!






			
				MCF said:
			
		

> this color combo is so gorgeous!!






			
				CallMeMel said:
			
		

> I simply love your Pinks!!






			
				inget said:
			
		

> Amazing collection!!! Lovely bags....very trendy.






			
				Desma said:
			
		

> Your collection would make all three of the Kardashians jealous!



Thank you all so much for sharing my collection!


----------



## Bethc

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> I love these two McQueen scarves!  I've been looking for the "right" one for a while now -- and these are exactly what I've been looking for!  Are these silk/cashmere, or are they cotton?  Can you tell me where you got them from?



Thank you!  This is actually one scarf, it's reversible!.  It's cashmere and I got lucky to find it at Saks during their last sale!


----------



## Renate_

I have to say.. WOW, just wow...   Your collection is just.. WOW!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Bethc said:


> Thank you!  This is actually one scarf, it's reversible!.  It's cashmere and I got lucky to find it at Saks during their last sale!



Oh wow!  You're so lucky!  I was too late and missed all the "good" colors during Saks F&F - I'm hoping I have better luck when NAP has their end of the season sale! I already have a few colors picked out!

BTW, I'm so envious of your Turquoise SC!  That bag is just amazing and I  every time I see it!  I found a worthy substitute from Celine for the Cobalt version, but I wish I could get my hands on a Turquoise one! (maybe someday I'll get lucky and find a gently used one on eBay!)


----------



## Bethc

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Oh wow!  You're so lucky!  I was too late and missed all the "good" colors during Saks F&F - I'm hoping I have better luck when NAP has their end of the season sale! I already have a few colors picked out!
> 
> BTW, I'm so envious of your Turquoise SC!  That bag is just amazing and I  every time I see it!  I found a worthy substitute from Celine for the Cobalt version, but I wish I could get my hands on a Turquoise one! (maybe someday I'll get lucky and find a gently used one on eBay!)



Thanks!!  I love the turquoise too!  I'm waiting for the royal mini, from the pics, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## Bethc

Renate_ said:
			
		

> I have to say.. WOW, just wow...   Your collection is just.. WOW!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Bethc

My newest addition... An early bday pressie!


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> My newest addition... An early bday pressie!


 
Wow, Beth, this bag is stunning!


----------



## Renate_

Bethc said:


> My newest addition... An early bday pressie!



WOW! That one is amazing


----------



## Bethc

Renate_ said:
			
		

> WOW! That one is amazing



Thank you!


----------



## canthavenuf

Wow that's a lot of fabulous bags... I looove the chanels, balenciaga and of course the Hermes.. Sigh....


----------



## Bethc

canthavenuf said:
			
		

> Wow that's a lot of fabulous bags... I looove the chanels, balenciaga and of course the Hermes.. Sigh....



Thank you!


----------



## Bethc

One more, that i have been wanting for a white, but too afraid of the white... Miss white jumbo GHW!!    and my pink jumbo too...


----------



## Katiesmama

Ohhhhh.....gorgeous!!!!


----------



## bonniekoon

They are ver nice!


----------



## Bethc

My turquoise WOC, out to dinner


----------



## Bethc

Katiesmama said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh.....gorgeous!!!!






			
				bonniekoon said:
			
		

> They are ver nice!



Thank you!  I've been carrying it for 2 days, I'm in luv!!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Fabulous collection, love it...nice job.
You have 2of my wish list bags ....I'm in awwwwww that you have both in your collection.
You are a lucky lady:greengrin::urock:


----------



## Bethc

DonnaHawk said:
			
		

> Fabulous collection, love it...nice job.
> You have 2of my wish list bags ....I'm in awwwwww that you have both in your collection.
> You are a lucky lady:greengrin::urock:



Thank you so much!


----------



## Bethc

Took pics of these for someone who was asking about Chanel cc holders.  Here's my 4, though I would love a few more!


----------



## apple_grapefrui

bethc said:


> one more, that i have been wanting for a white, but too afraid of the white... Miss white jumbo ghw!!    And my pink jumbo too...



gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d:d:d


----------



## dlynn

Bethc said:


> One more, that i have been wanting for a white, but too afraid of the white... Miss white jumbo GHW!!    and my pink jumbo too...



OMG Bethc...I have not been over here in awhile....just blew me away with those new Chanels! I want the white flap so bad....I should have bought before they started the double flap thing. They are both soooooo Gorgeous! Congrats....I love all of your bags!


----------



## Bethc

apple_grapefrui said:
			
		

> gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d:d:d



Thank you!


----------



## Bethc

dlynn said:
			
		

> OMG Bethc...I have not been over here in awhile....just blew me away with those new Chanels! I want the white flap so bad....I should have bought before they started the double flap thing. They are both soooooo Gorgeous! Congrats....I love all of your bags!



Thank you!  I was drooling over your Milk!  I've used the white twice now, I'm still nervous about getting it dirty.


----------



## Bethc

And my newest additions...

Celine Royal Blue mini   and Chanel suede boots


----------



## _marmalade

Absolutely LOVE your Celine luggage, that bag is hopefully next on my list too *fingers crossed*


----------



## bry_dee

Wow you got a gorgeous Chanel lot there!!!!


----------



## Bethc

_marmalade said:
			
		

> Absolutely LOVE your Celine luggage, that bag is hopefully next on my list too *fingers crossed*






			
				bry_dee said:
			
		

> Wow you got a gorgeous Chanel lot there!!!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bethc

When I was searching for my white jumbo last month, I asked my SA to put me down for the beige, just in case i never found one. It came in today so I went in to see it. Naturally I decided that I needed it too... It's really a beautiful color!

ETA - as Iooked at the pic, I realized it's way too light, it looks almost white in this pic.


----------



## Bethc

One more pic comparing my white and beige.  It almost looked white in the pic until I put it next to Miss White


----------



## Bethc

I just thought I'd share... This was a present from an SA that I've bought a few bags from.  I've never gotten anything more than a bottle of perfume, so this was quite a surprise!

It's a terry beach bag with this humongous towel... Now I just need a beach vacation!


----------



## BB Bagaholic

Really nice balenciaga's


----------



## BB Bagaholic

Wow! Your Chanels are nice too


----------



## Leona Helmsley

Beth you are the Celine Queen!!!


----------



## Bethc

BB Bagaholic said:
			
		

> Really nice balenciaga's






			
				BB Bagaholic said:
			
		

> Wow! Your Chanels are nice too






			
				Leona Helmsley said:
			
		

> Beth you are the Celine Queen!!!



Thanks, I'm glad you liked it!!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Still loving your amazing collection and your taste


----------



## lovely64

Bethc said:


> And my newest additions...
> 
> Celine Royal Blue mini  and Chanel suede boots


 Love your booties!!!!

Stunning collection Beth!


----------



## Bethc

lovely64 said:
			
		

> Love your booties!!!!
> 
> Stunning collection Beth!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## hypatia55

Your collection is so beautiful and extensive - you have wonderful taste. Thank you for starting the thread.


----------



## too_cute

one of the best collections i've seen. amazing!


----------



## Bethc

DonnaHawk said:
			
		

> Still loving your amazing collection and your taste






			
				hypatia55 said:
			
		

> Your collection is so beautiful and extensive - you have wonderful taste. Thank you for starting the thread.






			
				too_cute said:
			
		

> one of the best collections i've seen. amazing!



Thank you all so much!  I'm so happy to share my pics with you


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Bethc said:


> One more pic comparing my white and beige.  It almost looked white in the pic until I put it next to Miss White



fabulous duo!!! so happy you found your special white jumbo with ghw  it is stunning, so happy for you


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Just one fabulous collection. Can't wait for more.


----------



## lovely64

Bethc said:


> One more pic comparing my white and beige. It almost looked white in the pic until I put it next to Miss White


 Lovely!


----------



## Amycoco

Bethc said:


> My newest addition Mini luggage in Coquelet
> 
> It was so warm in NYC today, it felt like Spring!


Bethc your bag/ assessories collection are just out of this world, love them love them. 
 Keep me coming. Do you have a shoes collection?


----------



## Bethc

Just a few additions from LVs Kusama collection. 

The pareo, shawl, accessories pouch and bangles.


----------



## Bethc

LamborghiniGirl said:


> fabulous duo!!! so happy you found your special white jumbo with ghw  it is stunning, so happy for you



Thank you!  Love your new additions!



Alex Spoils Me said:


> Just one fabulous collection. Can't wait for more.



Thank you!  I just came here to add a few things. 



lovely64 said:


> Lovely!



Thank you!!



Amycoco said:


> Bethc your bag/ assessories collection are just out of this world, love them love them.
> Keep me coming. Do you have a shoes collection?



Thank you!  Sigh... Yes... I have a lot of shoes as well, but I've only posted some of them in the CL and Chanel sub forums


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Lovely new additions


----------



## SashaNicole

Oh my gosh, your collection is amazing!


----------



## averagejoe

Bethc said:


> Just a few additions from LVs Kusama collection.
> 
> The pareo, shawl, accessories pouch and bangles.


 
I LOVE this collaboration collection!!! It's absolutely adorable!


----------



## Bethc

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:
			
		

> Lovely new additions






			
				SashaNicole said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, your collection is amazing!






			
				averagejoe said:
			
		

> I LOVE this collaboration collection!!! It's absolutely adorable!



Thank you so much!  I'm waiting for the mono Kusama collection to launch this week as well!  I'm loving the dots!


----------



## Bethc

My newest addition...  LV's leopard speedy


----------



## Bethc

Also, my new CDCs... Matte Graphite PHW, Blue Electric PHW, and Amethyst GHW


----------



## mlag724

Bethc said:


> Also, my new CDCs... Matte Graphite PHW, Blue Electric PHW, and Amethyst GHW


 Congrats on your beautiful haul. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Glamouricious

Very stylish! I love the colors


----------



## lara parlak

amazinh collection


----------



## Bethc

mlag724 said:
			
		

> Congrats on your beautiful haul. Thanks for sharing.






			
				Glamouricious said:
			
		

> Very stylish! I love the colors






			
				lara parlak said:
			
		

> amazinh collection



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Bethc

Another Kusama addition... White NF


----------



## Dhalia

What a gorgeous bag! Haven't seen many in person. Your collection is amazing. Thanks for sharing and enjoy in best of health!


----------



## jennyx0

You have such an enviable collection. So diverse! If I could have anyone's bag collection, it would be yours! Hahaa


----------



## kittyHawk

I just went through this whole thread and I am drooling.  What an amazing collection, Beth! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## KariW

I am completely speechless at your stunning collection!!!! You must have a HUGE closet to store all your lux items! I love looking at some of our rare LV items which I didn't even know existed!


----------



## ivonna

Love all new additions! The leopard Speedy is TDF!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you so much ladies!!!

Here's my most recent addition... Metallic blue patent jumbo... Love it!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Bethc said:


> Thank you so much ladies!!!
> 
> Here's my most recent addition... Metallic blue patent jumbo... Love it!



The metallic blue is gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Bethc said:


> Another Kusama addition... White NF



Really nice!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Love your collection soooo much


----------



## vernis

Pretty new baby!!!!!!! It rocks


----------



## Bethc

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> The metallic blue is gorgeous!!! Congrats!






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Really nice!






			
				DonnaHawk said:
			
		

> Love your collection soooo much






			
				vernis said:
			
		

> Pretty new baby!!!!!!! It rocks



Thank you so much for visiting!


----------



## Bethc

2 more purchases from the upcoming 2013 cruisevseason... I swear I'm done for now!

Red lamb clutch and pink caviar GST....


----------



## irene83

Omg, you'd got an amazing collection. Can you post family shots of all the bags? I'd love to see all of them together!


----------



## Bethc

irene83 said:
			
		

> Omg, you'd got an amazing collection. Can you post family shots of all the bags? I'd love to see all of them together!



Thank you, I'm glad to be able to share!


----------



## Bethc

Here's my Rosé Indien BB


----------



## MsBusyBee

love your collection


----------



## Bethc

MsBusyBee said:


> love your collection



Thank you so much for visiting!


----------



## Bethc

A gift from my LV SA and my little collection


----------



## llaga22

Bethc said:
			
		

> A gift from my LV SA and my little collection



I love it!!


----------



## brainstorm

Bethc said:


> A gift from my LV SA and my little collection



Lovely collection, and the snow globes are the best cherry on top!


----------



## Love Of My Life

LV snow globes are terrific...


----------



## disxgrlxhustlin

Your collection and snow globes are WOW!!


----------



## illigirl11

Wow! You have an amazing collection! I need to add some more to my family  I only have 1 LV ~ popincourt haute and the zippy wallet in mono! I have some stuff on my list as I still want to get myself a graduation present!! This year for sure.


----------



## illigirl11

Bethc said:


> Here's my Rosé Indien BB


I LVOE this color! IT's so pretty!


----------



## dlynn

Beth, I love all of your latest additions....love the Chanels and the RI Almabb....I guess I haven't been here in a while!


----------



## rosine

The rose indien is just amazing!


----------



## amazigrace

Beth, I love, love, love your gorgeous collection! Just look through all your bags, etc. and was blown away. Thank you for posting them all!


----------



## toms2014

what is the name of the bag with the lock is that MK? does that lock make the bag heavy?


----------



## Bethc

Two of my newest additions.... Alma Ivory BB and the Amande bag charm


----------



## Bethc

llaga22 said:


> I love it!!



Thank you so much!



brainstorm said:


> Lovely collection, and the snow globes are the best cherry on top!



Thank you, yes they are fun!!



hotshot said:


> LV snow globes are terrific...



Thank you!



disxgrlxhustlin said:


> Your collection and snow globes are WOW!!



Thank you!



illigirl11 said:


> Wow! You have an amazing collection! I need to add some more to my family  I only have 1 LV ~ popincourt haute and the zippy wallet in mono! I have some stuff on my list as I still want to get myself a graduation present!! This year for sure.



Thank you!  It's always fun to plan on something new!,



illigirl11 said:


> I LVOE this color! IT's so pretty!



Thank you, yes, I think this color is amazing!!



dlynn said:


> Beth, I love all of your latest additions....love the Chanels and the RI Almabb....I guess I haven't been here in a while!



Thank you, we are twins on so many bags, I'm honored say we have similar tates!



rosine said:


> The rose indien is just amazing!



Thanks, yes it's a gorgeous color 



amazigrace said:


> Beth, I love, love, love your gorgeous collection! Just look through all your bags, etc. and was blown away. Thank you for posting them all!



Thank you so much!



toms2014 said:


> what is the name of the bag with the lock is that MK? does that lock make the bag heavy?



I'm not sure which one your referring to?  The camel colored bag with the big lock on the first page is a Chloe Paddington and yes, that lock is very heavy!


----------



## Bethc

Another recent add, for my anniversary/Hanukkah DH added another Love bracelet to my stack...  The WG/multi colored!


----------



## luvluv

Great collection!


----------



## POODLGRL

Bethc said:


> Another recent add, for my anniversary/Hanukkah DH added another Love bracelet to my stack...  The WG/multi colored!


Beautiful bracelet . . .


----------



## POODLGRL

Bethc said:


> A few non-bag purchases...
> 
> Black lizzie CDC, Mikonos Blue Lizzie CDC and my Rose gold CDC with my Love bracelets...
> 
> 
> ​


Oh gosh, just when I thought I didn't need the Hermes bangle.  Worse yet, you had to pair it with the Love bracelets . . .!!!


----------



## LATomTom

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xCHANELx

Bethc said:


> Two of my newest additions.... Alma Ivory BB and the Amande bag charm



Gorg! Can I ask you of your alma bb Epi ivory is made in France or USA? Thank you


----------



## Bethc

luvluv said:


> Great collection!





POODLGRL said:


> Beautiful bracelet . . .





POODLGRL said:


> Oh gosh, just when I thought I didn't need the Hermes bangle.  Worse yet, you had to pair it with the Love bracelets . . .!!!





LATomTom said:


> Thanks for sharing.





xCHANELx said:


> Gorg! Can I ask you of your alma bb Epi ivory is made in France or USA? Thank you



Thank you ladies!

My Epi ivory says made in France, why?


----------



## Willow111

Love your collection.


----------



## pigiryn

Luv ur diff tone n multicolour Cartier bangle n LV bracelet


----------



## Bethc

Thank you!  

Here's are my newest additions... The So black jumbo and a WG/onyx LE pendant from VCA.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Bethc said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here's are my newest additions... The So black jumbo and a WG/onyx LE pendant from VCA.
> 
> View attachment 2149195
> 
> View attachment 2149196
> 
> View attachment 2149198



Gorgeous.


----------



## Bethc

My newest additions... Twin limelight clutches in gold and blue indigo and the hot pink Chanel &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## Bethc




----------



## SHHMOM

You have so many great bags! Which is your favorite?


----------



## Bethc

SHHMOM said:


> You have so many great bags! Which is your favorite?



Thank you!!  I don't know, I love them all!!  My most prized bag is my SO prune/rose shocking birkin &#128151;


----------



## averagejoe

Bethc said:


> View attachment 2166766
> 
> 
> View attachment 2166767


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> View attachment 2166766
> 
> 
> View attachment 2166767



Wow, what gorgeous additions to your amazing collection.


----------



## Bethc

My newest addition... A Medor in rose lipstick!!


----------



## Florasun

Bethc said:


> My newest addition... A Medor in rose lipstick!!
> 
> View attachment 2180009
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180010


OMG love the Medor! Congrats! Honestly, you could start a handbag museum and charge admission!


----------



## CaliGold

Bethc said:


> View attachment 2166766
> 
> 
> View attachment 2166767


Those clutch bags are really cute from LV, so soft and squishy.


----------



## snorlax

Your birkins are amazing an I love the CDCs


----------



## mlag724

Bethc said:


> My newest addition... A Medor in rose lipstick!!
> 
> View attachment 2180009
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180010


----------



## dpgyrl026

You have enough bags to switch with all my mood swings, and that's a lot!  Hell, I think if I filled my entire apartment up with your collection, I'll need to ask the neighbors to move out so I could store more.  Bravo and well done!


----------



## rania1981

Love it...I have a few bags that are the same...one day i'll get down to my own showcase!


----------



## fufu

Loving the rose lipstick medor clutch  you scored well


----------



## Lharding

Bethc said:


> A few non-bag purchases...
> 
> Black lizzie CDC, Mikonos Blue Lizzie CDC and my Rose gold CDC with my Love bracelets...
> 
> 
> ​



You have a gorgeous collection!  

Regarding your RG CDC, what size is it closest to in terms of your Love bangle/cuff?  Sent you a PM about this.

Thank you.


----------



## shminbabe

Wow.  And whew.  I thought I was buying too many, but you have me beat.

I love all your beautiful bags!


----------



## LinnieVuitton

Love &#10084;


----------



## Bethc

Some new additions...

Chanel boy and booties, Roger Vivier shoes


----------



## Katiesmama

Your Chanel bag is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kkatrina

Bethc said:


> Some new additions...
> 
> Chanel boy and booties, Roger Vivier shoes
> 
> View attachment 2223584
> 
> View attachment 2223585
> 
> View attachment 2223587




I just went through your whole collection from page 1, and it's STUNNING!!!!! Thank you for sharing! 

I have a random question though, where did you get those clear makeup drawers from???  Thanks!!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Officially.....your collections in my top 5 ...Bravo...xoxoxo to you...I admire you


----------



## Bethc

Katiesmama said:


> Your Chanel bag is gorgeous!!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Bethc

kkatrina said:


> I just went through your whole collection from page 1, and it's STUNNING!!!!! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> I have a random question though, where did you get those clear makeup drawers from???  Thanks!!



Thank you!  The large drawers on the right are Clear Cube, the smaller ones on the 
left are Muji.  Both have websites, enjoy!


----------



## Bethc

DonnaHawk said:


> Officially.....your collections in my top 5 ...Bravo...xoxoxo to you...I admire you



Thank you!  Thanks quite an honor!


----------



## Bethc

Sone new additions from yesterday's shopping expedition!!


----------



## Nico_79

Bethc said:


> Sone new additions from yesterday's shopping expedition!!
> 
> View attachment 2256599
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256600
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256601


Stunning!! Loved going through your collection!


----------



## PikulinaKrasova

Im dying for your lovely chanel clutch!! What a great collection!!!


----------



## Winnie M

you have an amazing collection. Loving your latest pink purchases!


----------



## Suzie

Love the CL shoes and new handbag.


----------



## Redsoleshines

Bethc said:


> Sone new additions from yesterday's shopping expedition!!
> 
> View attachment 2256599
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256600
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256601



I love your new additions, your Pigalle spiked flats combine with your new dior!


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> Love the CL shoes and new handbag.



Thank you!!


----------



## Bethc

Redsoleshines said:


> I love your new additions, your Pigalle spiked flats combine with your new dior!



Thank you!!


----------



## Bethc

New CLs!




New sunnies love them!! 

Dior and Ditas




LVs and Ditas


----------



## Bethc

I had fun playing with the trunks at LV today... This "zigzag" bracelet came home with me!


----------



## kweenkouture

Amazing collection Beth I am dying


----------



## Bethc

I haven't posted in a while... Here are some recent additions... 

Hermes 

Blue Izmir Evelyne 




Rose lipstick dogon



Soufre toolbox


----------



## Bethc

Chanel

Perfume bottle bag



SO Black



Fuschia jumbo in patent



WOC


----------



## Bethc

LV

Bleu Canard croc clutch/wallet


----------



## Bethc

Some jewelry

Hermes scales



VCA




Pave earrings


----------



## Bethc

LV SO Black Alma BB &  Chanel


----------



## Bethc

Random Hermes bracelets













Chanel stingray sunnies




Victoria Beckham 
Purple and pink aviators


----------



## Eru

Wow the perfume bottle bag!  I've always kind of wanted one but I'm a conservation ecologist and not only is it impractical for my life, they don't pay us enough, 

So many truly stunning bags here although daaaang the colors on your SC bags.  Especially the turquoise--that's my favorite color.  I think I neeeeeeeeed it and I'm not a LV girl at all.  The leather looks SO nice though.

Also your boy bags.  Loooove.


----------



## Bethc

Eru said:


> Wow the perfume bottle bag!  I've always kind of wanted one but I'm a conservation ecologist and not only is it impractical for my life, they don't pay us enough,
> 
> So many truly stunning bags here although daaaang the colors on your SC bags.  Especially the turquoise--that's my favorite color.  I think I neeeeeeeeed it and I'm not a LV girl at all.  The leather looks SO nice though.
> 
> Also your boy bags.  Loooove.




Thank you so much!!


----------



## Katiesmama

Wow, everything is just breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## mga13

I really liked your Soufre Toolbox, the color is amazing, perfect for summer. The Chanel perfume bottle bag is outstanding too.


----------



## Vaninnocent

OMG your collection!!! Insane!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethc

Newest additions from spring 2014


----------



## Bethc

A few more...


----------



## lulilu

Wow, Beth!  I knew you had a lot of beautiful things, but this thread is amazing.  Do you still have everything or have you "cleaned out" a bit?


----------



## Bethc

lulilu said:


> Wow, Beth!  I knew you had a lot of beautiful things, but this thread is amazing.  Do you still have everything or have you "cleaned out" a bit?




Thanks!!  Yes, I have done some cleaning out of things I wasn't using regularly.


----------



## lulilu

Bethc said:


> Thanks!!  Yes, I have done some cleaning out of things I wasn't using regularly.



We've both been members so long, and I know my taste has gone all over the place.  Some things have had to go out to pay for the new obsessions, lol.


----------



## Bethc

lulilu said:


> We've both been members so long, and I know my taste has gone all over the place.  Some things have had to go out to pay for the new obsessions, lol.




Yes, for the most part, mine has gone to jewelry... Except this season, the bag color choices have been overwhelming!!


----------



## More bags

Wow, what a stunning collection! Thank you for sharing all the eye candy. Which bags do you find yourself using most?


----------



## Bethc

More bags said:


> Wow, what a stunning collection! Thank you for sharing all the eye candy. Which bags do you find yourself using most?




Thank you!!  I mostly use my birkins and larger bags during the week and my Chanel flaps on the weekend.


----------



## Suzie

Beth, more gorgeous additions! Love everything, but especially your beautiful VCA butterfly ring.


----------



## livethelake

Beth - you have amazing taste and a more amazing collection.  Simply beautiful


----------



## Eru

Oh woahhhhh, epic additions!  Want a sister who will coo happily over your collection?


----------



## Venessa84

You have one impressive collection!  I love the variety of colors, designers, and styles.  I can't even pick a favorite.  Definitely one of my most favorite collections I've ever seen.  I would love to spend a day in your closet.


----------



## Katiesmama

Gorgeous!!


----------



## dlynn

Bethc..Im just catching up; haven't been on here in a quite a few monthsyour updated collection is gorgeous! Congrats on all of your new additions!


----------



## dlynn

BethC I checked out your patent turquoise; it looks so different than mine in the lamb. Mine has  some green in it...more like a teal. Interesting. I think yours looks more blue; maybe just the lighting. It's beautiful!


----------



## Bethc

Some new additions... LV Capucine and jewelry


----------



## Katiesmama

Gorgeous!!!!   Your capucine is beautiful.......the color is so so beautiful.   It's my HG bag, I'd probably get black because I'd never want to stop carrying it.      Enjoy yours!!


----------



## saintgermain

wow, i love your bracelets


----------



## CCcrush

beautiful capucine! By the way,do u need to be on the waitlist to get the bag? coz thats what my SA said in perth store 


:urock:


----------



## babygee

Bethc said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I love my Kelly...my husband bought it for me a few years ago for my bday.  I hope to someday add a Birkin, maybe in Blue Jean or Raisin...


I love my blue jean Birkin.  I received it as a gift 10 years ago and still love it just as much as the day I received it!  You will LOVE it!


----------



## Bethc

babygee said:


> I love my blue jean Birkin.  I received it as a gift 10 years ago and still love it just as much as the day I received it!  You will LOVE it!




Thanks!  That post was a long time ago... I've since added 5 birkins all different colors!!


----------



## iS2Chanel

Hi Beth, thank you for sharing you collection. Absolutely stunning pieces. I really enjoyed reading/ viewing everything!


----------



## charming dimple

nice collection


----------



## Bethc

Some new additions...

LV soft lockit in framboise 




New WOC additions







My WOC collection 




Some of my pink Chanel family


----------



## Bethc

charming dimple said:


> nice collection




Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bethc

iS2Chanel said:


> Hi Beth, thank you for sharing you collection. Absolutely stunning pieces. I really enjoyed reading/ viewing everything!



Thank you so much for letting me share!


----------



## Suzie

Beth, your collection of both bags and jewellery are stunning, how on earth do you decide everyday which ones to wear?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Gorgeous collection! I love the variety.


----------



## pinkbubble

lovely, simply lovely collection


----------



## Pavla

Bethc said:


> Some new additions...
> 
> LV soft lockit in framboise
> 
> View attachment 2615488
> 
> 
> New WOC additions
> 
> View attachment 2615489
> 
> 
> View attachment 2615490
> 
> 
> My WOC collection
> 
> View attachment 2615491
> 
> 
> Some of my pink Chanel family
> 
> View attachment 2615492



I admire your Soft Lockit!! Such a lovely bag! Congratulations!! How would you describe the Framboise colour? More red or pink?
Congrats also on your other additions? I love your amazing Chanel collection!


----------



## Crocodiva

How did you already get the soft lockit ?


----------



## Bethc

Pavla said:


> I admire your Soft Lockit!! Such a lovely bag! Congratulations!! How would you describe the Framboise colour? More red or pink?
> 
> Congrats also on your other additions? I love your amazing Chanel collection!




Thank you!  I'd say it's raspberry, pinkish red.  I hope that helps?


----------



## Bethc

Crocodiva said:


> How did you already get the soft lockit ?




My store was one do the few store that got them early, I believe there was a wider release on the 16th?


----------



## Fabulousity630

Love, love, love. This has got to be one of my favorite threads! Your bags and jewels are to die for! It must be so much fun deciding what to wear/carry each day!!


----------



## poohbag

I'm in love with your collection BethC!   You have exquisite taste!


----------



## Bethc

Fabulousity630 said:


> Love, love, love. This has got to be one of my favorite threads! Your bags and jewels are to die for! It must be so much fun deciding what to wear/carry each day!!




Thank you so much! Sometimes, it can be a challenge!


----------



## Bethc

poohbag said:


> I'm in love with your collection BethC!   You have exquisite taste!





Thank you very much!!


----------



## Bethc

A few new additions, my bday was last week, so I went a little crazy &#128513;&#128513;


Bambou birkin 30 in Togo with my menthe karo (and Chanel bottle bag in the back&#10084;&#65039




LV Louise


----------



## xixi88

Bethc said:


> A few more...
> 
> View attachment 2556783
> 
> 
> View attachment 2556784


Gorgeous bags. I am looking for the yellow flap bag. Where did you get it?


----------



## xixi88

Bethc said:


> A few new additions, my bday was last week, so I went a little crazy &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
> 
> 
> Bambou birkin 30 in Togo with my menthe karo (and Chanel bottle bag in the back&#10084;&#65039
> 
> View attachment 2639648
> 
> 
> LV Louise
> 
> View attachment 2639653


Wow! My dream B bag.


----------



## dlynn

I love all your new additions BethC&#8230;.and " H A P P Y ~ B I R T H  D A Y" !


----------



## Bethc

xixi88 said:


> Gorgeous bags. I am looking for the yellow flap bag. Where did you get it?




Thank you!  That one was from BG, but I know Saks had them too.  This was a few months ago.


----------



## Bethc

dlynn said:


> I love all your new additions BethC.and " H A P P Y ~ B I R T H  D A Y" !




Thank you so much!!  How are you doll??


----------



## dlynn

Bethc said:


> Thank you so much!!  How are you doll??



Excited to be going to NYC next week.My son is living in Brooklyn and works in Manhattan. Now I have more excuses to go to the Big City!


----------



## Bethc

Some new additions... H hour watch and a few H SLGs


----------



## Thinkruibags

Great collection love them!!!


----------



## Bethc

Thinkruibags said:


> Great collection love them!!!




Thank you so much!


----------



## Bethc

A new addition... Double sens in Bleu electric and graphite, so excited about this bag!! &#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Bethc




----------



## dessert1st

You definitely have such a beautiful and amazing collection!  Must be fun picking what to wear and accessorize everyday.  Enjoy it all!


----------



## Bethc

dessert1st said:


> You definitely have such a beautiful and amazing collection!  Must be fun picking what to wear and accessorize everyday.  Enjoy it all!




Thank you so much!


----------



## Trevorpascoe

Literally DROOLING!! Love everything, great taste! Show us your Hermes arm candy next!!


----------



## Bethc

I haven't posted in a while.  Here are a few pics from my IG

My black Chanel collection




And a new addition Chanel O case




Going out one night 




On vacation... The sunnies are by Victoria Beckham


----------



## Bethc

Blue Canard wallet, Chanel card case (I can always find it in my bag!) and my favorite Hermes tray &#10084;&#65039;




My newest additions the Argent Epi Petite Malle




And my Rouge H Medor clutch


----------



## Bethc

My latest addition, from Chanel Spring 2015 act 1
Lucky charms in off white


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> My latest addition, from Chanel Spring 2015 act 1
> Lucky charms in off white
> 
> View attachment 2877203



Love seeing all of your gorgeous new additions.


----------



## accurls

what a beautiful collection! so  over it! gorgeous color choices as well!


----------



## averagejoe

WOW! I love your new pieces!


----------



## PrincessCypress

You have quite an amazing collection, BethC...WOW!!! Love your so black, fuchsia and blue patent jumbos and that red Celtic boy is TDF! I also didn't think I liked the Toolbox much, but after seeing you holding your soufre TB I am liking it now.


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> Love seeing all of your gorgeous new additions.




Thank you so much!


----------



## Bethc

accurls said:


> what a beautiful collection! so  over it! gorgeous color choices as well!




Thank you!


----------



## Bethc

averagejoe said:


> WOW! I love your new pieces!




Thank you!


----------



## Bethc

PrincessCypress said:


> You have quite an amazing collection, BethC...WOW!!! Love your so black, fuchsia and blue patent jumbos and that red Celtic boy is TDF! I also didn't think I liked the Toolbox much, but after seeing you holding your soufre TB I am liking it now.




Thank you!  I love my toolbox, it's a great bag!


----------



## Bethc

Some new additions... This spring/summer is almost as bad as last year &#128556;

Love these Chanel bracelets







LV black & red Dora MM 




And my new Flower Power Boy &#127802;&#127800;&#127804;&#127800;&#127802;


----------



## iS2Chanel

Very lovely new editions Bethc - love each and every piece &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## impulsive

Love your collection.  The bamboo birkin! Love it!!  I love green. I would love to get a birkin, but always thought they are to heavy.  The 30 cm could be an option tho!


----------



## Bethc

My newest addition, my first Chanel mini [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bethc

iS2Chanel said:


> Very lovely new editions Bethc - love each and every piece [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much!


----------



## Bethc

impulsive said:


> Love your collection.  The bamboo birkin! Love it!!  I love green. I would love to get a birkin, but always thought they are to heavy.  The 30 cm could be an option tho!




Thank you!  I'm loving my B30!


----------



## JW199

Hi Beth!

I've been drooling over everything in your collection. Lucky girl!  
Two pieces I've been lusting over is your VCA Alhambra clip in MOP and your larger Alhambra pendant in turquoise both featuring the smooth edging. Gorgeous pieces!! Do you know if they were discontinued? I'm looking all over VCA's e-boutique and I can't seem to find them.


----------



## Bethc

JW199 said:


> Hi Beth!
> 
> I've been drooling over everything in your collection. Lucky girl!
> Two pieces I've been lusting over is your VCA Alhambra clip in MOP and your larger Alhambra pendant in turquoise both featuring the smooth edging. Gorgeous pieces!! Do you know if they were discontinued? I'm looking all over VCA's e-boutique and I can't seem to find them.




Thank you!  I think the magic MOP pendant is still available.  I know they just launched a new one with a longer chain too.  

The turquoise was a special piece, it's actually a charm that's on a VCA chain, I believe those pieces have been discontinued, but I rarely see turquoise at all any more, since they're having trouble sourcing it.


----------



## liza213

very nice collection!!


----------



## Bethc

I Haven't posted here in a while, here are a few recent purchases.

Chanel purple iridescent boy w/rainbow hardware




Chanel purple patent




And something I never knew I even wanted, but I love it!!  It's big enough to carry my daily stuff, but smaller enough to not get loaded down.  Perfect!,


----------

